# Lista de Meteogramas MeteoPT.com - Capitais de Distrito



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2021 às 22:48)

*Meteogramas MeteoPT.com*​*NOTAS DE UTILIZAÇÃO*​Como neste momento não temos Portal e não temos qualquer previsão para voltar a ter um, deixamos por agora uma lista não exaustiva de fácil acesso aos meteogramas para cada uma das capitais de distrito ou cidades principais de cada uma das regiões autónomas.
Os utilizadores que optarem por ver um gráfico em vez de uma tabela podem fazê-lo substituindo a parte do link na barra de endereço que diz "txt" por "graph", sem aspas. Exemplo.
Se estiver a sair uma nova _run_ do GFS, é possível adicionar "&run=00/06/12/18" (sem aspas, escolher uma das runs) ao final do link, e consultar enquanto esta sai. Exemplo.
Para consultar um meteograma para uma dada coordenada, dentro ou fora de Portugal, a página principal dos meteogramas para escolher a coordenada num mapa ainda está disponível. 


CAPITAIS DE DISTRITO - PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL​*Aveiro*
*Beja*
*Braga*
*Bragança*
*Castelo Branco*
*Coimbra*
*Évora*
*Faro*
*Guarda*
*Leiria*
*Lisboa*
*Portalegre*
*Porto*
*Santarém*
*Setúbal*
*Viana do Castelo*
*Vila Real*
*Viseu*

REGIÃO AUTÓNOMA DOS AÇORES​Grupo Oriental​*Ponta Delgada*
*Ribeira Grande*
*Vila do Porto*

Grupo Central​*Angra do Heroísmo*
*Horta
Madalena
Santa Cruz da Graciosa*
*Velas*

Grupo Ocidental​*Lajes das Flores*
*Santa Cruz das Flores*
*Vila do Corvo*

REGIÃO AUTÓNOMA DA MADEIRA​*Funchal*
*Machico*
*Porto Moniz*
*Porto Santo*
*Santana*


----------

